# The theatre



## rosco968 (Oct 19, 2006)

Here are a couple shots of the theatre. Old movie posters are printed to cloth on frames w/acoustic material behind.

I have Axiom speakers and a couple of SVS tube subs w/Sampson pro amp.
Emotiva CD Processor and Amp as well as Sony Bluray and Oppo dvd.
TV is a Samsung 5685 DLP
:T


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

Great setup!


----------



## dadgonemad (Sep 5, 2010)

Love the old movie poster/pictures


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I like the openess the windows give the room.:T


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice room!!! .... but i don't see the SVS tubes :whistling:


----------



## detector19 (Nov 3, 2010)

Very nice setup...

Sony KDL46HX701
Sony 32S5100
Sony 120 GB PS3 slim
Sony-BDP-N460
Denon- AVR-591 
Harmony 880


----------



## rosco968 (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks all....one sub is behind the equipment rack and the other is far right out of the picture.


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

nice!


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice setup, I bet that room sounds awesome! 

Matt


----------



## Cory Phoenix (Nov 7, 2010)

love that "blue glow!"


----------



## martinez331 (Oct 21, 2010)

That Emotiva setup is awesome. Almost under rated in my opinion.


----------



## bigvag (Jan 9, 2010)

Very nice looking room.


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

Cool setup - I wonder though if you are hitting first reflection points with the poster / acoustic panel placement? Looks at least like the left side would be landing on the media case.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Very attractive multichannel system. I have always loved that Samsung DLP since the day it was released. After it was discontinued I scoured CL for a used one to no avail. It seems like the Emotiva/Axiom combo is quite popular on this web site so I'm sure it has nice synergy. What TT and phono stage are you using?


----------



## rosco968 (Oct 19, 2006)

TT is a Thorens TD-160 Super with a Grace 707 arm and Grace M9e Ruby cartridge. Since I added the Emo processor I have not got a phono stage at the moment.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

That is a really nice TT set-up that deserves a good phono stage. I had the PS Audio GCPH and can say it is killer, but also pricey. The Cambridge Audio phono stage is supposed to be a superb budget audiophile phono stage that garnishes many positive reviews on audiophile websites. They offer 2, one is MM only and the other has both MM/MC.


----------



## rosco968 (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks for the info Mike. I may have to look into that.

I also am considering a 2 channel pre-amp that has a nice phono stage built in. It has a home theatre bypass and could run through the current set-up.


----------



## usrsld (Feb 3, 2009)

I really like the Emotiva setup and the poster/acoustic treatments. Who did the poster tranfer to cloth?


----------



## rosco968 (Oct 19, 2006)

I did them at my work, USA Image. We are a grand format digital printing house.


----------



## gps4 (Jan 10, 2011)

how did you get the posters printed to cloth?


----------



## HomeTeam (Jan 10, 2008)

I like it, I really like it alot. This one is inspirational to me as it's how I'd like to do my room, minus the windows part.


----------



## rosco968 (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks, the windows can be a problem as I started out with a front projection system and gave up on it because you couldn't watch during the day.

That being said, the view from the windows is woods and quite nice and I wouldn't trade it for the world.


----------



## qiong (Dec 15, 2010)

Nice set up. I see windows on the upper part of the wall. Have you considered putting some curtain on to make it a darker room?


----------



## rosco968 (Oct 19, 2006)

What you don't see is the wall of glass behind the camera view. The back wall of the house is all glass in every room on that floor. It would cost a fortune to control the light so I just through in the towel and bought a TV that could be viewed in bright light.

Its a shame because I had the house built with the cable for the projector built in the wall and ceiling. The original location called for the screen to be where the cd/dvd storage area is now. When I got the TV I needed to move it to the location you see it now so there would not be reflections from the wall of windows so I can't have a drop-down screen as it would not match the speaker set-up for the TV as it stands now.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

rosco968 said:


> I did them at my work, USA Image. We are a grand format digital printing house.


Is this a service your company provides or is it something you did on your own? They really look great!


----------



## rosco968 (Oct 19, 2006)

I did these on my own, but anybody could order what they need. I bought a coffee-table book of old movie posters. These old posters don't have a copy wright on them. I scanned the images I wanted and output them to the sizes i wanted. I built the frames and stapled the cloth to them, inserting insulation panels behind the cloth. You can print to all kinds of great stuff. We do custom wallcovering and even carpet and can go seamless up to 16' on many substrates. Hope this helps. Ryan


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

That is really cool, is there a website with more info, particularly pricing?


----------



## rosco968 (Oct 19, 2006)

All jobs, for the most part, are custom jobs and prices are quoted per job. Just add .com to the name of the company for the site. We shouldn't talk business on the forum though. :nono:


----------



## menace2society (Jan 26, 2011)

I thought that Carmelo Anthony (MTV cribs) and I were the only one's who bought that TV. Nice setup :clap::clap:


----------

